# Trick for setting up ultra real filtering for winds/horns....



## SvK (Nov 6, 2006)

I thought I would share this technique...It worx really, really well. Not for the faint at heart 


Let's say you have the "Miroslav FF Trumpet sustain" that's all

to "fake" the pp, p, mf layers.........instead of using a low-pass filter (which sounds completely unatural as it cuts the breath), Assign velocity to control the gain of the mid-band of an EQ ...make sure that the band is VERY broad...and that when you hit velocity with full force the mid band returns to Zero DB...

In other words:

Insert 1 band EQ to "group FX"
set 

Freq: 6.8 Khz
Band: 2.7
Gain: minus 11.7

Velocity controls "gain" of EQ band

Velocity 1 = minus 11db of gain cut
Velocity 127 = returns gain to 0 Db 


The result is stunning as the "Breath" and bottom is still there... you are now modulating both volume and filtering, so make sure that "velocity to amplitude" is set to zero. (I keep it at circa 23 %)


The worx for wood winds as well.


In addition assign "eq-gain" to "pitch-wheel" as well........so now when you move the pitch wheel to the left the trumpet fades out with that super-natural sounding filtering......AND if you strike the Trumpet FF at full force, and quickly move Pitch bend to left and return it slowly you have an ultra-real sforzando  (you'll need to assign "Volume" to pitch-bend as well....set it to circa 45%)....and disable pitch-modulation.

AUDIO example using ONLY a single layer MIROSLAV Trumpet FF sus:

Honest 

http://homepage.mac.com/WebObjects/FileSharing.woa/wa/default?user=svonkampen&templatefn=FileSharing1.html&xmlfn=TKDocument.1.xml&sitefn=RootSite.xml&aff=consumer&cty=US&lang=en (http://homepage.mac.com/WebObjects/File ... US&amp;lang=en)

click on "Trumpet"

SvK


----------



## SvK (Nov 6, 2006)

To be completely clear:

When you strike the keys at 127 velocity there is NO EQ!

When you strike the keys at 001 velocity there is an eq cut of 11 db.


So you are never boosting the mids ............very, very natural.


SvK


----------



## Elfen (Nov 6, 2006)

Great little trick. By any chance can you post a little patch using these setting? I'm not a master of kontakt.:mrgreen: 

Tx


----------



## SvK (Nov 6, 2006)

Elfen...

Go Here and download "BrassFiltering.zip"

http://homepage.mac.com/WebObjects/FileSharing.woa/wa/default?user=svonkampen&templatefn=FileSharing1.html&xmlfn=TKDocument.1.xml&sitefn=RootSite.xml&aff=consumer&cty=US&lang=en (http://homepage.mac.com/WebObjects/File ... US&amp;lang=en)

It's an .NKI kontakt instrument...


Just drop your Trumpet FF zones into existing group.


SvK


----------



## JacquesMathias (Nov 7, 2006)

*For Strings*

Hi SvK!

Thanks fot the tip.

I've been testing something similar with Strings, but at the mixing stage.

Using a compressor, that can be set as sidechain, i "send" more 1.5k - 3.5k information to compressor (we need tweek until you get the middle sound you desire take out).

The trick is: When the audio track play LOUD, some of the irritating mid is cuted out, so you listen to a more "hsss" Hollywood sound, but while playing soft this same mid is kept. 

It works sometimes. All the strings samples, we know, sounds a little bit harsh on the higher notes. I've noticed that a sidechain compressor helps, in this case.


----------



## Elfen (Nov 7, 2006)

Thank you very much Svk. Will be surely useful!


----------



## SvK (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: For Strings*



JacquesMathias @ Tue Nov 07 said:


> Hi SvK!
> 
> The trick is: When the audio track play LOUD, some of the irritating mid is cuted out, so you listen to a more "hsss" Hollywood sound, but while playing soft this same mid is kept.
> 
> It works sometimes. All the strings samples, we know, sounds a little bit harsh on the higher notes. I've noticed that a sidechain compressor helps, in this case.



Very clever Jaques 

SvK


----------



## Hannes_F (Nov 7, 2006)

Very good stuff here, thank you!

I have been experimenting with eq-ing in realtime while playing and found that a foot pedal works quite well for me.


Hannes


----------



## gmet (Nov 13, 2006)

As far as I can tell with my limited knowledge it would be possible to write a script to perform this function :smile: , however I am not brave enough to attemt it on my own :???: . Perhaps somebody mat be able to persuade Nils to incorporate this technique into his Crossfade script  .

Justin


----------



## sticky (Nov 14, 2006)

The way K2 works with filtering is actually quite amazing. Put a LP or an EQ and Attach it to velocity now strike one key really hard and the next really soft. You will hear that each note gets its own filter not like other samplers. Traditionally you would hear a suction effect when going from one note to the other with different velocity.

I think that's kind of cool.

The technique in discussion also works really well with pianos that lack multiplelelelelelele velocities. (Why do sample developers over sample pianos?)

Any who.

I can post a video on how to if anybodies interested.

I think that's kind of cool.


----------



## jrjnsn (Jan 17, 2007)

SvK, finally got around to trying this and it is way cool!

Question: why not put the EQ on the mod wheel, and leave the pitch wheel free for pitch effects?

Thanks so much for sharing this!

---Rick


----------



## youandi (Aug 20, 2010)

@SVK, could please upload BrassFiltering.zip i want to try it 2.

thanks
youandi


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 20, 2010)

It's been 4 years since this topic had started out, who knows if he'll be able to upload it. Well, there's always hope...


----------



## Stevie (Aug 20, 2010)

Let's hope SvK still has it!


----------



## gmet (Aug 21, 2010)

Guys,

I found the file plus another one I set up for creating pp woodwind layers as described in his (SVK's) other technique thread.

I'm sure Steven won't mind me sharing these.

Regards,

Justin


----------



## Stevie (Aug 21, 2010)

Great, thanks man!


----------

